# To PT or not to PT that is the question



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Pressure treated wood. Do you use it? Where can it be used? Does it need to be painted or sealed? I'm I'm Florida so I'm facing insects, rain, humidity etc that would make using regular pine a real pain as we would have to replace it every 2-3 years. Redwood, locust wood etc are expensive. Can parts of a loft be built with PT or all of it if sealed or painted? What types of paint and sealants are ok to use? Please everyone chime in on this, I want to get as much knowledge on the subject as possible for myself and others


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

we used pt for the frame of the loft the plywood walls are not. never had an issue with pt, our horse barn is all pt and my horses are fine..so are the pigeons.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not sure but I think the pt wood today is not as toxic as it once was. I use it for everything now and you will to once you have to tear your loft apart after a couple years to replace rotted wood as I did.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You can use PT but PINE primed and painted Should hold up. PT sometimes will split and warp in a few years. Just depends on the GRADE I guess.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Here in P.R just like Florida we have lots of rain and humidity lots of ants and insects I've always used P.T wood and paint the out side with varnish wood color or oil paint and haven't had a problem. Once I used reg pine and had termites tear up the wood and lots of fire ants with eggs not good. Re lee is right some times P.T wood would warp but a good 2x4 on the back should hold up nicely for a long time. I would only use P.T... 
Just an idea I would not use this for my loft but here in P.R what many people do for there wood work in the back yard say a terrace or sheds they paint brand new P.T wood with old used motor oil paint all the wood let it soak and dry and then use it for outdoor work. It would NEVER! Get termites or rot and it leaves a nice stain color you can paint over it once it drys too just an idea it works xtreamly well.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Pressure treated wood needs to be worked a different way than regular wood .
Here are some tips I use when working with it. 

I always use it while it is wet. I go to the middle of the pile at the store to get the wet wood.
I only buy as much as I can use before it dries out and warps.
Only use screws and only use the ones that are made for treated lumber. 
Use a lot of screws and don't bury them in the wood.








Always brace as much as you can. On my fence in the middle of each section I put a short post in concrete to keep it from sagging and bowing.








Always use the wood with the grain cuped down.








If you noticed the left pickets on the fence under the loft there is to much distance at the bottom and I will have problems with them warping as they dry out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Opps, Another thing to fix. They should have been pressure treated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good tips! the hubby found out about the screws awhile back..they look nicer too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Did I mention working on that bank is a bitxxxx


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Did I mention working on that bank is a bitxxxx


Hahaha...I can imagine!


----------

